# Everyone around me is pregnant... How to cope



## Chixy (Nov 15, 2012)

After an Ectopic pregnancy December 2011 and not being fortunate enough to conceive since, I am really struggling with many of my close friends around me falling pregnant. I am of course happy for them but it makes me feel sad and think more about what could have been for my husband and I. I wish I could stop feeling this way!! I am meeting one of my pregnant friends today for lunch but feel apprehensive and know I will have to put on a front   
Not liking how I feel 

Xx


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

It's hard isn't it? In the 5 years I've been ttc, most of my friends have had babies, some have had two, and it's been very hard watching all that continue to pass me by. It took me 4 years to tell them what was happening, but things have been a bit easier since. I've found that I can cope better meeting friends one-to-one rather than big groups of mums where they're all talking about babies, and also coming off ******** has been great.

So just find what works for you to make it any bit easier, and good luck x


----------



## Chixy (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you Irishflower,

I know I'm not alone with how I feel. I am sad to hear you have been struggling for 5 years   and wish you luck xx


----------



## SarahE83 (Mar 15, 2012)

Totally understand how you feel. At one point at my work there were seven people expecting babies or who had just had them and the mere mention upset me. A couple of them knew about our  TTC, but that didn't stop them discussing things in front of me. It is a really hard time and there's no easy way around it  I used to try and get away from the talk from time to time and have a little cry when I was alone. It was a temporary fix, but it kept me going.


----------

